# 187G peninsula reef



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

My last 50G became a fresh water tank after the HOB overflow clogged while I was away about nine years ago.

I have been on the fence getting back because of rising cost of running it and livestocks cost even though I have tons of old stuff. Got a 40G tank running on the floor with a skimmer, filter sock and GFO as main filtration in late 12. I was so amazied that I could keep about 20 fishes in a 40G with SPS which I couldn't in the old days. Got my order returned to Derek in April 13 while enjoyed my summer days. 

While planning for the tank, the good stuff showed up: Ghost Overflow. I order it immediately: love the design with the bulk. Order the tank from John in Dec 13 and received it in this April. A big thanks to John for his work and his patient acknowledging my requests.

Tank: 60x30x24 three side starphire.

Sump: 38x24x22

Skimmer: H&S A200 1260x2 external rated for 540G

Return Pump: Vertex V6, to be replaced by Fulval SP6

Flow: Tunze 6095x2, 6105X2

Lighting: Evergrow 180w x2, Giesemann Nova II 250w x1 

Future plan: Skin the tank and Kessil LED.

Picture:


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

looks great! 
Are you not happy with the Vertex V6? Why switch it out?


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Really like the rock work, especially the end shot.
-


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks. I always like the 3 side view reef.

I had an Iwaki 40 pump on it but I wanted more flow and less noise. V6 is a silent pump. 

I wasn't thinking when I heard this: 

Store:" V6 rate [email protected]"
Me: WOW! "I want it, here is $$$." 

Actually:iwaki-1200G at 4 feet, V6-1540 at zero feet. so...


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Rappyfly said:


> Thanks. I always like the 3 side view reef.
> 
> I had an Iwaki 40 pump on it but I wanted more flow and less noise. V6 is a silent pump.
> 
> ...


So the V6 is not giving you adequate GPH at 4 feet?


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

Because vertex haven't release any technical data on it, my guess is about 950G. I still prefer old school 10X turn over rate.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

As with other technology in this hobby, some ideas are outdated. In my opinion the 10x return flow is one of those old school rules that might not apply anymore.

The main thing that is important is for your skimmer to get enough fresh water to clean. To fast of flow into the skimmer baffle or tank and the skimmer will miss some of the garbage. To slow of flow and the skimmer will just keep skimming the same water. Either way if you think about this situation, slower is better when it comes to skimming. Although to slow and it won't work of course.

With my tank I've been running 400gph on a 72g volume with no problems at all. I've also found that I only need to change water once a month.

Also, nice tank!


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

My skimmer is not in sump type, the drain pipe is already full open to allow maximum water going in. I am already running two return pumps. V6 on main and 1262 for uv which pump back to the tank as well. So the sp6 will do both when I do additional 2x2 framing to support the plumbing.

I usually do one bucket weekly water change on my previous reef (50g) Like 7%. So I do 3 buckets weekly (3%) change. If I have no fish jail in the sump, I just dump salt in my skimmer. 

The lower end of the tank with chromis in the background let me having the deep ocean illusion.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Tagging along but I wanted to congratulate you on an absolutely excellent set up 
Looks amazing and your approach was so well thought out


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for your comment which encourage me to add more fish and corals.

I had refused to put damsel in my tank because of the territorial behavior, but I feel something is missing and I want fish to school.

Funny observation after the dismal went in. My fishes usually swimming in middle or lower portion of the tank and they will, all of sudden for no reason, hide under the rock, tang start to wag each other for hiding spots. Anthias is the one usually cause such chain reaction because the stay in the middle portion. Usually, I was just doing something beside the tank, not actually put my hand in it. 

I have these chromis for two days now and they always stay close to water surface and anthias something time chase them for bit (for fun, i guess). Such panic behavior among others have calm down a lot and they seem more relax. I think it is what nature does, if chromes is not hiding, it means no danger.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

beauty of a tank!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice setup, do you have any comments on the Ghost overflow?


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

The ghost is very nice over flow:
1 I can mount powerhead by using low profile magnet.
2 inside box is low profile, so it doesn't change flow pattern in the tank.
3 still allow full euro brace support, traditional external overflow doesn't. which I believe it is good for structure integrality.
4 can rise water level by place acrylic strip behind the slots.
5 can use on any standard tank. just two holes needed.

The down side.

1 still has a bit noise because the out side box doesnt hold much water. The powerhead and moon phrase can change water level, so minor adjustment is needed from time to time.
2 it has three drains, I use one for skimmer, one emergency and main with gate valve. Except the emergency drain, all other two must be on full siphon and no strainer on them, otherwise gurgle noise when level drop.
3 no cover, shallow box and salt creep. I tape my opening to stop it.
4 magnet hold the removable weir cover rust.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

nice tank. the rockwork is exceptional! ...love the individual islands/bommies you're created....and it sure looks like your SPS are coming in nicely


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice and clean, keep it up


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Rappyfly said:


> The ghost is very nice over flow:
> 1 I can mount powerhead by using low profile magnet.
> 2 inside box is low profile, so it doesn't change flow pattern in the tank.
> 3 still allow full euro brace support, traditional external overflow doesn't. which I believe it is good for structure integrality.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I wondered about the magnets on the inner box and the possibility of rusting. 
The design looks pretty straight forward, and potentially easy to copy and modify.


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

Just over a year after switch over from my 40G. The most disappointed time had gone, 10+ fishes gone from clown fish disease, which I had no idea why the condition was improving or my skills looking after a large tank is not there.

just took this few days ago.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Rappyfly said:


> Just over a year after switch over from my 40G. The most disappointed time had gone, 10+ fishes gone from clown fish disease, which I had no idea why the condition was improving or my skills looking after a large tank is not there.
> 
> just took this few days ago.


Beautiful tank shot! Peninsulas are quickly becoming my new favourite setup style.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Very nice tank, love the rock work.


----------

